# is it ok to put home theater equipment in wood cabinet



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

I converted my old wood fish tank stand and canopy into a entertainment center since the piano black finish of stand matches my speakers and tv.. just wanted to make sure as I have a onkyo 906 receiver and they can run hot.. cabinet closes in front but back is open and its 7 inches away from wall so that equipment can breath.. is that good?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure you have plenty of airflow... Once you put the equipment in there check to see if it is running hotter than if it wasn't in the rack. If it is running hotter you might want to try getting a fan to keep it cooler.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. . I think it has more airflow than when it was in my old entertainment center because the onkyo was sitting on bottom shelf and next shelf was almost right on top of it.. now there is no shelf above onkyo


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just for your own piece of mind, I would consider a small fan to move some air - it sure cannot hurt. HJones pointed me to some that run really quiet and can sit on top of the receiver to pull air out. I can find the link and post it if you are interested.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, that 906 is a monster receiver and a fan is highly recommended particularly at the top, back on the right.
My concern is with a front door closed you dont give it any air movement through the cabinet. Can you put a hole in the door with a screen like material on it to allow some air into the front?


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

It has morr air moving through it then a typical cabinet.. nothing is stacked on top of it and the back of cabinet is wide open


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a link to that fan if you are interested:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

I have sone of those from my old fish tank.. they arent very quiet lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jwhiteman said:


> I have sone of those from my old fish tank.. they arent very quiet lol


Hmm.. I have three of them running and cannot hear them at all...


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd really be concerned wit the air flow with th doors closed.The open bach will allow some heat to escape, but thhere won't be any air movement accross the top of the receiver and 7" behind the cabinet isn't very much.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I know lots of people that use wood entertainment centers (with and without doors) with no issues. If you're worried about it, you can get a fan like others have mentioned, or put mesh /screen in the door panels.


----------



## Z71Psycho (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely I agree.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Here is a link to that fan if you are interested:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


I have several of those both in my HT and in other rooms for DirecTV DVRs. To me they are very quiet and move enough air. I have two on top of my Denon AVR, which is in a Salamander cabinet with only 4" or so above it and the AVR stays cool.

I tried these, thinking that the side discharge was a good idea, but they were too noisy:

http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html


----------

